# My Cat is an Aquascaper



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

One of my little kittens has decided to take up one of my hobbies. I heard an odd noise late one night and walked in on Marcelo performing some tank maintenance.

I can really only speculate as to what he was doing. Though, last time I had my arm in the big tank I thought I saw a certain something in his eye. This has always been his favorite watering holes and maybe he decided it was cat sized for a reason.

As opposed to chastising him, I went and got the camera and laughed for twenty minutes (It was a great and much needed laugh). That may not have been the best call.

Anyway, here's a video. Please gloss over my giggling. I was trying to keep quiet for the camera, but there was no holding it in.

youtube link


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I love your cat's name and his work  
Do you think he could come here and help me with my tanks?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Your cat is to cool. That is a great video.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So cute. He looks like he's really enjoying it!


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Remember not to let him drink from it if it starts getting cianobacteria.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

-Nymsley 
This may fall into the "careful what you wish for" category. I am trying out a new hard scape and... let's just say there are some creative differences. Let us also say that one of us isn't a very good communicator and has no sense of boundaries.

-Freshylief
Thanks I feel a little self conscious about the whole wheezy laugh shaking the camera thing.

-Texgal 
Many things can be said about this cat, first and foremost: he know how to have himself a good time.

-jschall
Unfortunately, there isn't much _let_ or _allow_ in my relationship with Marcelo. Him and his brother pretty much run things around these parts. Thankfully I haven't had too many problems with cyano.

I am not sure if it is the weather getting warmer or some sort of Freudian litter-related nonsense, but I fear this may end up being a problem. I am worried I may have to get a larger aquarium with a hood or something. I was worried about lights, fertz, CO2, bacteria, and algae. I wasn't worried about cat. Who would have thought?


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

> I am worried I may have to get a larger aquarium with a hood or something.


This cat has to be one of the most unique "excuses" to get a bigger tank 

Does Marcelo's brother show any signs of interest in assisting him?


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nymsley said:


> This cat has to be one of the most unique "excuses" to get a bigger tank
> 
> Does Marcelo's brother show any signs of interest in assisting him?


lol, _Baby you've see what he does...it's the only sensible thing to do. This will be so much safer._

Marcelo's brother doesn't share his sense of adventure. He is more like the little brother that tags along and worries from the sidelines.


----------

